# Grass ID



## TexasBoy (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a bunch of this stuff show up in a bermuda pasture this summer and not sure what it is. Im familiar with Dalis and Bahia, but this looks totally different than both of those. Before I knew it, it had put on a bunch of seed out there, so I would like to look into spraying it out if possible next year. I am in central Texas, black land soil, just got soil test back and pH is 7.8.

Anyone know what this stuff is? Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks like signalgrass to me but I may be wrong.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I agree, broadleaf signalgrass, though the seed look a little different that the one I have been fighting. What finally seems to be working for me is a pint of glyphosphate and an ounce of pastora after cutting. Will knock the Bermuda back a bit. Any other ideas anyone else may have would be welcome to me.

Reed


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

The seeds is what makes me wonder also. Surely some of you Texas guys know what this is!


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

Could it be immature barnyardgrass? I couldn't really see the seedheads that well.


----------



## TexasBoy (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and opinions on what this stuff might be. I took a few more this evening:


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

The better pictures makes me pretty sure it is signalgrass. Best way to control it here is to get the soil fertility correct and keep it mowed so it won't compete with what is supposed to be in the pasture.


----------



## TexasBoy (Sep 8, 2014)

JayTN said:


> The better pictures makes me pretty sure it is signalgrass. Best way to control it here is to get the soil fertility correct and keep it mowed so it won't compete with what is supposed to be in the pasture.


After doing some Google searches, I think you fellas may be right on the Signalgrass. I wonder if Pastora will put a bite on it when its still small?

FWIW, heres the test I got back a few weeks ago:


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Pastora doesn't include signalgrass on the label as something that it is effective against. Of course, none of the common Bermuda herbicides list that either. Things like Poast, which is for legumes, do, as well as MSMA and Simazine, neither of which is labeled for use on Bermudagrass. The pint of Roundup seems to be working the best for me, so far.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

Have you checked the price on Pastora? The last 20 oz bottle I bought was over $700 and that just covers 20 acres of hay ground. I could mow a pasture several times for that cost. If it was a hay field, I would consider spraying. What about drilling in a cool season grass or grasses to keep the signalgrass from coming out as much in the spring? It needs to not be able to compete with your Bermuda. Maybe your Bermuda stand is too thin and you need to overseed with more Bermuda also. Your soil looks good to me except of the high side on PH, which we never have to deal with here. Ours is always too low. Like Reede said, I have sprayed a light roundup on my Bermuda after spring greenup when I didn't get to Gramoxone it before coming out of dormancy. But again, this is hay ground not pasture. FWIW I would key on winter forages to keep the stuff from coming on strong in the spring and maybe get my Bermuda stand thicker if I could.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

The problem I have run into is that this stuff will go to seed in less than the 4 week time period that I want to be cutting my Bermuda in for hay. Then when you cut it, it takes longer to dry than the Bermuda, shrivels up to absolutely nothing, and turns black, so that it is very unappealing looking in the bale.

For whatever it is worth, I bought a bottle of pastora this past spring, price was about 330 I think for 20 oz. But I really think the glyphosphate is doing more towards knocking the signalgrass back.


----------



## TexasBoy (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks again for the input ! The past 4-5 years have been pretty rough on pasture here and Ive been trying to re-establish some cover after the insane drought of 2011. This year I tried to put some seed down, (we even ran an AerWay over everything first) but as my luck would have it, we had two huge rain events back-to-back and most of the seed washed down the hill and down the creek. (this area is on a steep grade). We had an El Nino episode first, dumped about a foot of rain and so I seeded yet again (and that Allstar Bermuda seed is high !) and as my luck would have it, that Tropical Storm Bill came up out of the Gulf and dumped yet another foot of rain and washed that away too. (not to mention all the fertilizer I had put down). This was the wettest spring in recorded history here in Texas and just has been tough. As for the timely mowing and/or spraying, couldnt do that either when I really needed to as all the rain events were just close enough together I couldnt get on the field. (just cant get on that blackland when its muddy). I did finally get out there later and put down some GrazonNext to another problem Ive been fighting, (Bastard Cabbage), but this Signalgrass kinda snuck in under the radar.

I was talking to a professor at A&M and he said I outta put out some Armadillo Burr Medic clover and try to shade out that other stuff early on. (that clover, in particular, is supposed to do well with my pH and soil type)

Again thanks, I appreciate all you guys sharing your vast knowledge.


----------

